
Finally, a reason not to bother with IPv6 emerges - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/10/ipv6_security_concerns/
======
winteriscoming
Highly inaccurate title. The article is about security issue in some tools
used for transitioning from IPv4 to IPv6

>> the security holes come as a result of IPv4 to IPv6 transition tools.

------
p1mrx
Attackers have started paying attention to IPv6, therefore you should look the
other way. Sounds like a winning strategy to me.

